# Standisierte Programmstruktur / Variablennormenklatur usw.



## elCapitan (14 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite nun seit einiger Zeit als Programmierer (hauptsächlich SPS und Robotik). Ich habe mittlerweile den einen oder anderen "Firmenstandard" bei SPS kennengelernt und diese mal besser oder schlechter gefunden.
Mit ist vor allem aber aufgefallen (auch bei mir selbst), dass Dinge wie Variablenbezeichnungen (Schlagworte: ungarisch, CamelCase, usw.), Modulbezeichnungen oder auch der ganze Programmaufbau irgendwie doch jedes Mal anders aussehen. Jeder macht doch immer etwas anders.
Auch ich habe schon öfter versucht mir eine Art "eigenen" Standard anzugewöhnen, halte es aber leider selten durchgängig durch.

Um meine eigene Software auf ein besseres Niveau zu heben, will ich unbedingt standardisieren. Ich denke mir nur, dass sich bestimmt schon viele andere Leute, Firmen und Institute Ihre Gedanken darüber gemacht haben. Ich bin z.B. immer mal wieder auf PackML / OMAC gestoßen, auch andere "Standardisierungen" habe ich immer mal wieder gehört aber nie wirklich nachverfolgt.

Ich wollte mal fragen, nach welchen Standards Ihr so arbeitet? Alles firmenspezisch oder habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit "öffentlichen" Standards? Falls ja, welche? Über Infomaterial / Infowebseiten o.Ä. bin ich auch dankbar.

Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen


----------



## Grimsey (15 Oktober 2019)

Guten morgen @elCapitan,

Siemens hat vor einiger Zeit einen Programmierleitfaden und einen Styleguide herausgebracht.
Findet man hier.

Auch hier im SPS-Forum wurde das Thema schon ausführlich diskutiert.

Ich selbst habe versuche mich daran zu orientieren, vermische es aber auch mit anderen Dingen, die mir in den letzten 15 Jahren gut gefallen haben.
So lange man alleine arbeitet, liegt es eigentlich nur an der eigenen Disziplin.
Schwieriger wird es wenn man mit mehreren Personen an Projekten arbeitet. Es halt doch jeder seine eigenen Stil und versucht diesen zu forcieren.


----------



## roboticBeet (15 Oktober 2019)

Ein weiterer öffentlicher Standard wären noch die PLCopen Richtlinien. Auch Beckhoff hat für seine neueren Bibliotheken öffentliche Programmierkonventionen.


----------



## joemannix (4 Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen,


  ich versuche auch OMAC als Standard einzusetzen und die Module wiederverwennbar zu machen.

  Siemens hat ein Beispiel dafür: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/109475572/simatic-cpg-template?dti=0&lc=de-WW

  Ich möchte jedoch die Equipment- und Controlmodule bibliothekskonform erstellen, ohne Zugriffe auf globale Daten.
Das bedeutet das Bausteinschnittstellen / Datenaustausch aufwendig werden.

  Im Siemens CPG-Template sind EMs und CMs nicht bibliothekskonform.

  Macht es denn überhaupt Sinn bei OMAC auch die EMs und CMs in die Bibliothek aufzunehmen?



  Mfg
  joemannix


----------

